# Poll- things that made your DR/DP better



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

*What have you tried so far that has significantly helped your DP/DR?*​
*What from this list (choose as many as you like) has significantly helped your DP or DR... thank you!*

Quitting cigarettes (if you smoked)12.22%Quitting alcohol completely511.11%Acupuncture/Acupressure12.22%Other Homeopathic medicine (please leave a description in the comments)00.00%Magnesium pills24.44%An anti-depressant (please specify which one in comments)613.33%An anti-psychotic med (please specify which in the comments)12.22%A certain diet (please briefly describe the diet in comments)511.11%Losing weight or a daily exercise routine613.33%Bowel/colon/blood cleanse/detoxification12.22%I was started on anti-convulsants/anti-seizure medication (please specify why and what and the dosage, thank you!)12.22%Getting a pet, like a dog715.56%naltrexone or naloxone (opioid inhibitors)24.44%L-theanine or other health products to help with "mental clarity" (please specify in comments)36.67%Empower plus supplements or Formula 7 supplements (please specify in comments)12.22%Moving to a new location24.44%St. John's Wart12.22%DP/DR was caused by an organic cause (like a lesion) which was removed00.00%Dp/DR was caused by a sleep disorder, which is being treated now00.00%Going to a faith healer/energy healer00.00%

*If you have completely recovered or signficantly reduced your symptoms, how long did you have your DP/DR symptoms before you saw relief?*

Less than a week28.33%A week to one month14.17%One to three months312.50%four to eight months312.50%eight months to a year312.50%A year to a year and a half28.33%A year and a hallf to two years312.50%two to three years14.17%three to four years14.17%five years or longer520.83%

*Did you take/experience any of the following before the onset of your DP/DR*

I took paxil12.27%I took benzodiazpenines for more than 2 weeks12.27%I had a history of severe, chronic panic attacks818.18%I was given ECT00.00%I was knocked unconscious/ had a head injury/ had a concussion12.27%I took another antidepressant (please specify in comments)24.55%I developed neurological symptoms like falling down, arms and legs not working, etc before it started24.55%I smoked weed/marijuana1022.73%I started smoking cigarettes Within 2 years of my Dp/DR36.82%I drank heavily (alcohol)511.36%I faced a severe trauma (life threatening)24.55%I had a hisotry of multiple traumas (PTSD diagnosis before onset)12.27%I was diagnosed, or have since been diagnosed, with OCD00.00%I had a sleep disorder/was massively sleep deprived and was awake for longer than 3 entire days12.27%I tried a hallucinogen other than pot (please specify)24.55%I tried another illicit drug36.82%I was commited 9for whatever reason, please specify if you wish) to a psychiatriac institution before the DP/DR started and given unknown medications00.00%I was diagnosed with a neurological disorder (not related to a head injury) such as MS 12.27%I was or have since been diagnosed with a brain disorder such as AVM (arteriovenous malformation) etc...12.27%


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

I am sure there is another poll around, but I want to ask you guys what made your DP/DR better (not worse, I want to focus on better only). Please click as many that relate to you as possible, that you noticied a significant change after doing (please leave comments below, for instance, if it took x number of weeks to see a change with such and such treatment, etc) Thanks. Also, if I have left anything out that you feel really helped you, or may have caused your DP/DR or lead to a diagnosis (other than an anxiety disorder) that has helped you recover, if not fully, then at least partially or significantly, please post.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Things that make me feel better from your list:
Quitting alcohol
Magnesium (pills and epsom salt baths)
Eatting more protein and less sugar and starch

I am not completely healed, so I can't mark anything off.

Things that occurred before the DP/DR started:

lots and lots of meditation and yoga made me really ungrounded. I think this is what tipped me into constant DP/DR.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, my anwsers:

I voted for 2 things that helped me: Effexor XR (mainly reduced DR, not DP) and getting a pet (I don't have any pets but I feed pets all the time and that makes me feel better).

If I remember it correct, it took between a year and a half to 2 years for it to get better, cause I only started Effexor during that time. I'm not saying though that my DP/DR is gone, it's very very far from it. But Effexor made it a lot more mangable and not a total hell when I couldn't even stand being outside because of the weird vision,etc.

As for your last question, I didn't really find an answer that suits me. I voted in the end for getting DP after a lot of panic attacks. The thing that brought my DP was a new stage at my life that brought depression, anxiety and then in the end panic attacks that brought DP.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

mourningdovespirit said:


> Things that make me feel better from your list:
> Quitting alcohol
> Magnesium (pills and epsom salt baths)
> Eatting more protein and less sugar and starch
> ...


I am trying to quit alcohol now (I have used alcohol to control my anxiety for the last 10 years, well before the DR started for me). How long did you have to stay away from alcohol before you noticed any significant or even noticable effects? How much of the DP/DR do you think was related to alcohol use (I am 3 days sober now, well, just started my fourth day). Also, how long did you take magneisum pills before you saw results? I started them perhaps about a month ago and I try to remember to take at least 350 mg of magnesium a day. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Ok, my anwsers:
> 
> I voted for 2 things that helped me: Effexor XR (mainly reduced DR, not DP) and getting a pet (I don't have any pets but I feed pets all the time and that makes me feel better).
> 
> ...


Thanks- I only have DR, not DP. I am not sure if I have been on Effexor, I'll ask. How long were you on effexor/what dosage until the DR went away 9I realize you still have both, including the DP)? Thanks again! Lex


----------



## Anakronak (Jun 16, 2010)

Nothing on the first list made me feel better. What actually pulled me out of it was falling in love with someone I've never even met. Stupid I know, but there it is.

I did completely recover. Only this June to mid August have I ever felt 100% and I've had this for about 8/9 years now. Currently I'm firmly back in it's clutches again.

I had smoked weed before I got dp. As I recall I liked it at first. After awhile I just started to get really paranoid while high so I stopped. I also had a history of panic attacks since I was very young. I can't remember when I had my first one.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

mourningdovespirit said:


> Things that make me feel better from your list:
> Quitting alcohol
> Magnesium (pills and epsom salt baths)
> Eatting more protein and less sugar and starch
> ...


I also marked getting a pet. I have had a kitty all through this, but having her in my life is a blessing. I love her so much, and having her around makes the DP/Panic a lot easier to go through.

It was hard to mark the 2nd one because it comes and goes. I am not fully healed, but I marked a week since it goes from bad to worse at times.

Finally, besides heavy meditating, I also suffer from panic attacks, and I had them all the time which is also why I have DR to give my brain a break.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

hanniballexster said:


> I am trying to quit alcohol now (I have used alcohol to control my anxiety for the last 10 years, well before the DR started for me). How long did you have to stay away from alcohol before you noticed any significant or even noticable effects? How much of the DP/DR do you think was related to alcohol use (I am 3 days sober now, well, just started my fourth day). Also, how long did you take magneisum pills before you saw results? I started them perhaps about a month ago and I try to remember to take at least 350 mg of magnesium a day. Thanks in advance.


I self medicated for a long time with alcohol. It made me more relaxed, but coming out of a hangover made the DR so much worse. Since I am not a chronic drinker, I would say after a week I was fine. I tend to be pretty sensitive to the effects of alcohol.

I find magnesium having a grounding effect. It is subtle, but I think the more you get it into your blood stream, the better. It is very calming. I love epsom salt baths for this reason.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

hanniballexster said:


> Thanks- I only have DR, not DP. I am not sure if I have been on Effexor, I'll ask. How long were you on effexor/what dosage until the DR went away 9I realize you still have both, including the DP)? Thanks again! Lex


Wow, that's quite a story (espeically if you read my post in the meds section). Let's see, I have DP for 5 years. I started taking Effexor a year and half later I think. After some time my DR got better and so does my depression and anxiety. For me all of them are connected. At the first 3 years I took 150mg and at the last year I took 225 mg.
On the last weeks I decided to make a stupid act and quit Effexor by my own without telling my doc. Though I reduced it slowly, it made me feel terrible (my doc said it should take months to come off it). Also went mad and angry and took some klonopin pills. All of this mix made me threw up in the end. So in the meanwhile I'm back to 75mg of effexor and then my doc wants to add me Wellbutrin. He also said it will take a few more weeks until I feel better after doing this stupid thing and quiting Effexor like that.

If you want to take Effexor, you should know it's not an easy med. In fact, most people in the forum are against it lol. So you should know it.

I still have both though it got harder for me to see the difference between the two. But I believe I have mainly DP and some DR (cause my vision got a lot better and it's a lot easier for me to handle).


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

So I see the answer for getting rid of DP is getting a pet. Nice!


----------



## KowgurrlKK (Aug 11, 2010)

I suffer from episodic DP/DR, I have been on Effexor for 7 years dealing with it... It seemed to work very well for the first 4 years or so, but the last 2 1/2 years it hasn't helped and it's hard as HECK to get off from! I've tried several times to wean myself off with no avail. Have been seeing medical doctors all along (and Christian counselors), finally seeing a Psychiatrist this week!
I HAVE noticed that having a pet does help with my stress levels, I don't know that I'd say it necessarily helps my DP/DR. However, my DP/DR is caused my severe anxiety and stress, so that may be all tied together. I am a Christian, and I would have to say that putting my faith in God and his mighty power and ability to heal has helped me tremendously as well.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Great topic! The only thing that I have found that helps that wasn't on there was omega-3 fatty acids.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

this is a great topic!!!


----------



## Syl (Nov 17, 2010)

To the author of the topic:
I just wanted to tell you that if you set yourself a goal like " I want it gone by Christmass" it just isn't gonna work. This is because as the time will pass, you will get more and more pressured on that maybe by now you should feel better already etc. And that, instead of reducing it, will increase your depersonalisation, as depersonalisation is fed by anxiety. There is a quote that I have found in my times of severe anxiety, very simple one, but unexpectably very helpful:

"THE KEY IS NOT TO STOP THINKING ABOUT IT, BUT TO STOP THINKING THAT YOU'RE THINKING ABOUT IT".

You don't believe that phrase? Try to tell yourself you will not think of bread through the whole day and constantly repeat it to yourself. Isn't it then that you're thinking about it all the time as a result?









That quote in my opinion, sums up all the other things people advise each other to do. I'm not saying the other advised activities are wrong, not at all, they are VERY significant. What I only mean is that if you only remember this quote, you will automatically use all the other advices and activities, and in time, your depersonalisation will start to fade away.







Because, elaborating this quotation, there is only one thing you have to do to be cured. You do that thing and I guarantee you the sucess:

FORGET ABOUT DEPERSONALIZATION.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Syl said:


> To the author of the topic:
> I just wanted to tell you that if you set yourself a goal like " I want it gone by Christmass" it just isn't gonna work. This is because as the time will pass, you will get more and more pressured on that maybe by now you should feel better already etc. And that, instead of reducing it, will increase your depersonalisation, as depersonalisation is fed by anxiety. There is a quote that I have found in my times of severe anxiety, very simple one, but unexpectably very helpful:
> 
> "THE KEY IS NOT TO STOP THINKING ABOUT IT, BUT TO STOP THINKING THAT YOU'RE THINKING ABOUT IT".
> ...


Thanks, I do appreciate the advice, but I don't have Depersonalization- I feel unreal (derealized) and not ALL DR is caused by anxiety. In my case, from what my docs can figure out, it is most likely caused by medication I am tapering off of (I still may very well feel weird for a while after though because they had me on so many different meds that my brain chemistry is really scrambled up now). According to my psychiatrist and a specialist who deals with depersonalization and derealization I don't have DR that is caused by anxiety (mine is not a dissociative symptom, etc, etc) Anxiety never makes anything better, but if something is caused by meds (drugs) or is the result of something that is not rooted in anxiety (something organic or strictly medical in origin), then it won't work as well. A lot of people on this site seem to think that only anxiety causes this/it's the only possible cause when there is actually a plethora of potential causes. My doc thought for years this was "just" anxiety and didn't listen to me, and not until my meds started being tapered down did I notice ANY change at ALL. If I had kept ignoring it, as most people here suggest, I never would have pressed hard enough to have the medication angle really looked at, and nothing (and not much but there have been minor windows of improvement) would have changed. At least now I have some hope, whereas before I had none, nothing I did (or didn't do) made any difference what-so-ever, and I DID try ignoring it. I also don't have episodic DR, but it's constant, which makes sense as the medication I am on, because of it's relatively long half-life, is at a near-constant level in my blood stream.

Telling people to ignore it because it's fueled by anxiety is only helpful advice if the sufferer knows 100% there is no possible other cause- if they don't, they might be ignoring something that should and can be fixed, or at least somewhat alleviated.

Take care. Alex

P.S. In the sense that people shouldn't set themselves time limits, though I partially agree with you, because whatever the cause, if they don't feel better by x date, they will feel like they failed/feel depressed. But I am hoping for 5s and 6s on my reaity scale by christmas instead of near constant 0s and .5s...it's possible.


----------



## Syl (Nov 17, 2010)

hanniballexster said:


> Thanks, I do appreciate the advice, but I don't have Depersonalization- I feel unreal (derealized) and not ALL DR is caused by anxiety. In my case, from what my docs can figure out, it is most likely caused by medication I am tapering off of (I still may very well feel weird for a while after though because they had me on so many different meds that my brain chemistry is really scrambled up now). According to my psychiatrist and a specialist who deals with depersonalization and derealization I don't have DR that is caused by anxiety (mine is not a dissociative symptom, etc, etc) Anxiety never makes anything better, but if something is caused by meds (drugs) or is the result of something that is not rooted in anxiety (something organic or strictly medical in origin), then it won't work as well. A lot of people on this site seem to think that only anxiety causes this/it's the only possible cause when there is actually a plethora of potential causes. My doc thought for years this was "just" anxiety and didn't listen to me, and not until my meds started being tapered down did I notice ANY change at ALL. If I had kept ignoring it, as most people here suggest, I never would have pressed hard enough to have the medication angle really looked at, and nothing (and not much but there have been minor windows of improvement) would have changed. At least now I have some hope, whereas before I had none, nothing I did (or didn't do) made any difference what-so-ever, and I DID try ignoring it. I also don't have episodic DR, but it's constant, which makes sense as the medication I am on, because of it's relatively long half-life, is at a near-constant level in my blood stream.
> 
> Telling people to ignore it because it's fueled by anxiety is only helpful advice if the sufferer knows 100% there is no possible other cause- if they don't, they might be ignoring something that should and can be fixed, or at least somewhat alleviated.
> 
> ...


Ok, but I think derealisation often together with DP, I mean, I also know how DR feels You actually interested me.. So, is there another cause than anxiety that can result in DEPERSONALIZATION?
That's so bad I misunderstood you, coz I put so much effort in answering the best so that something could really help XD


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Syl said:


> Ok, but I think derealisation often together with DP, I mean, I also know how DR feels You actually interested me.. So, is there another cause than anxiety that can result in DEPERSONALIZATION?
> That's so bad I misunderstood you, coz I put so much effort in answering the best so that something could really help XD


Thank you for the effort!







That was very thoughtful and sweet of you, especially as I know how hard it is to focus in this state. Actually, yes, many things besides anxiety can cause DP and DR (both transient and chronic cases of Dp and DR too). My DR is actually starting to go after years when I FINALLY got my shrink to listen to me- I am being tapered off my "medication" clonazepam which made me spacy as hell. For me, I am certain that Klonopin is 95% of the culprit in my case. Off the top of my head, besides anxiety, here are some causes for DP and DR:

1. Taking illegal drugs/recreational drugs (especially hallucinogens, as this can cause HPPD- Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder)
2. Problems with the Temporal Lobe (such as temporal lobe dysfunction, tumours and Temporal Lobe Epilepsy).
3. Sleep disorders (many sleep disorders can leave people chronically sleep deprived and that can lead to DP and DR)
4. Sleep deprivation (not necessarily the result of a primary sleep disorder though)
5. Tumours
6. TBIs (Traumatic Brain Injuries)
7. Certain antidepressants and sedativess and other "medications" can cause DP and DR- both when you come off (withdrawal) or when you go on (over-medicated, paradoxical effects, etc)
8. Many people that have DP and DR also have what is commonly termed "brain fog"- there is a ton of reasons for brain fog (metabolic disorders, neurological problems like MS, etc)
9. Vitamin deficiencies.
10. Heavy metal poisoning, excess metal in the blood/excess toxins
11. Chronic alcoholism can and will damage the brain and can cause all sorts of problems!
12. Adverse reactions to certain presscription and over the counter medications
13. Candida overgrowth/Candida infections (causes LOTS of different types of symptoms)
14. Dissociative disorders
15. Certain types of anemia (for instance, pernicious anemia renders it impossible for the body to absorb vitamin B12 and that deficiency can cause a lot of problems... the cure for pernicious anemia are shots of B12 into the muscle, relatively easy and painless but pernicious anemia can cause a LOT of neurological and "psychiatric" symptoms and some of them are permanent by the time the disorder is discovered. Pernicious anemia can be hard to diagnose and there is NO SINGLE TEST for it, but B12 in your blood can be tested... you can do more research on it if you look it up, also known as Addison's anemia).

And about a million other things. Basically "brain fog" (what shrinks and docs will also refer to as "mild cognitive impairment") can be caused bya TON of different things which is why it can be so hard to figure this junk out. What they refer to as "mild impairment" probably doesn't feel mild to people suffering from DP and DR but because you can still function- go to work, get dressed, talk, whatever... it's not serious. Me, I couldn't drive in this condition but I can still basically look after myself, but if I DID have a driver's license I would be a major risk factor on the roads. i can't even ride a bicycle anymore without riding it into a tree because of time and space distortions so I don't call that "mild"... heh.

Depersonalization and Derealization are psychiatric terms. Once you identify with those terms, doctors will assume its anxiety as those terms generally DO mean anxiety (or something else psychiatriac or at least neurological in origin). Brain Fog is a broader term and has a lot of similar symptoms as DR, but Brain Fog is generally used more to denote something medical in origin, as opposed to psychiatric. If you aren't 100% convinced that your symptoms are anxiety, you might want to look up brain fog symptoms and brain fog causes, as you'll get a lot of medical info (not good for hypochondriacs!) that may help you sort things out.

Sorry for the length. Thanks again for trying to help! I smetimes feel like a heel when I diagree with someone on the net, as I know some people are sensitive and get their feelings hurt. Hope I didn't come off as a jerk... I did appreciate your post and thank you very much for taking the time and effort to write it!

Lex


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

2deepathinker said:


> Things that make me feel better from your list:
> Quitting alcohol
> Magnesium (pills and epsom salt baths)
> Eatting more protein and less sugar and starch


I've had Dr (and Dp) for 35 yrs or more.
Am now on lamotrigine and clonazepam and they are working 'quite' well.
Tried several antidepressants before: Ludiomil, amitryptylene, paroxitine, moclobemide, venlafaxine...without much relief.
I think my signs present much more Dr than Dp, though.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Just want to ask if any of the meds and things did make DP DR worse. And how did it make it worse? for a day or just few minutes or hours? or permanent? Did it increase anxiety ?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Sleepwalker said:


> I've had Dr (and Dp) for 35 yrs or more.
> Am now on lamotrigine and clonazepam and they are working 'quite' well.
> Tried several antidepressants before: Ludiomil, amitryptylene, paroxitine, moclobemide, venlafaxine...without much relief.
> I think my signs present much more Dr than Dp, though.


Oh, I forgot the dosage; mine is:
lamotrigine.100mg twice daily 
Clonazepam; 2mg daily whenever I need it during the day or to sleep at nights.

It's interesting what you said about _brain fog and neurological disorders; _
At age 9 or 10 I had a convulsive seizure after a bout of mumps. I was unconscious for about 16 hours. (I have and had since age 11 at the latest, heavy brain fog-poor short and long-term memory, concentration, visualizing things...)
A spinal tap revealed possible viral encephalitis as being the cause.
Also I have a mitral valve prolapse. 
I understand that chronic anxiety comes with it (there is something termed "mitral valve prolapse syndrome").

So I can appreciate what you say about investigating organic and physiological conditions before resignation.

I suspect a sleep disorder but was never diagnosed.
Also had an infection with cytomegalovirus sometime in the past.

Thanks Hanniballexster.

p.s. any thoughts?

_
_


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Sleepwalker said:


> I've had Dr (and Dp) for 35 yrs or more.
> Am now on lamotrigine and clonazepam and they are working 'quite' well.
> Tried several antidepressants before: Ludiomil, amitryptylene, paroxitine, moclobemide, venlafaxine...without much relief.
> I think my signs present much more Dr than Dp, though.


That's scary! I hope I am not like this for 35 years (or longer)! AHHHHH! I've been feeling less unreal since I started tapering OFF clonazepam. A week or so ago I was getting more fluctuations and feeling more normal, this week, though, things have stalled and I am back to a zero or .5 on my reality scale. I was getting 2.5s and 3.5s before that... I hope it comes back!

In 35 years has ANYTHING else, and is your DP and DR constant, or episodic? Thanks.

Lex


----------

